# Job



## atully04 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi!

I am a recent graduate and last month passed my exam to be certified as a CPC-A. I have been applying to jobs online without any luck. I live in an area with medical facilities and many doctors offices near by. I was wondering how everyone thought about going around to those facilities/offices and personally dropping off my resume? Is that a definite NO or something that might assist me in getting a job?

Any thoughts are much appreciated!!

Thank you!

Amanda


----------



## andyrobin (Jan 26, 2012)

Absolutely!  I had a position come up and before I could advertise it I had a potential employee do just that.  I hired her as a file clerk and she then moved up to a receptionist.  Be willing to accept any job and be willing to help out wherever you can.  Hopefully the future office you work for will realize your additional potential.  Make sure to dress professionally as you may meet the manager or be interviewed on the spot.  Good luck!

Robin King, CPC


----------



## atully04 (Jan 26, 2012)

Robin,

Thank you so much for your reply.  I am going to start tomorrow!


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jan 26, 2012)

Absolutely, I agree!

I have actually found two jobs that way, and another by picking up the phone and calling every office in the phone book.  I was new to the area(s) and knew no one, so took the initiative.  Of the three, two managers had received notice THAT MORNING from employees and asked me to meet with them that day.  I was hired on the spot at both as the managers did not want to go thru the whole hiring process.   The third one asked me to leave my resume and she actually called me that evening and asked for an  interview later in the week.  She too did not want to go thru the whole process, and hired me a few days later.  

The moral of this story is, the early bird gets the worm!!!

I have suggested this to people many, many times and have received criticism for it.  BUT, I can tell you, IT WORKS!!  

Best of Luck to YOU, especially for taking initiative!!


----------



## atully04 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Thank you!*

Thank you Machelle!  I really appreciate your advice.  It is great to hear that it worked out for you.


----------

